# Buck Painting



## cre8foru (Dec 21, 2014)

I painted this in 88 and decided today to add a finishing touch....a big buck from one of my photos. Acrylic paint on masonite. 


Beech Hollow Buck by cre8foru2009, on Flickr


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Dec 21, 2014)

Is there anything you can't do lol.. Very nice painting.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm not paint wise but that's very nice. Good job


----------



## carver (Dec 21, 2014)

beautiful,looks like a photo


----------



## BERN (Dec 21, 2014)

that is great. it really captures the fall woods.


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 22, 2014)

You are a master of lighting in both medias!  Exceptional work!
DJ


----------



## rip18 (Dec 24, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Joker (Jan 2, 2015)

very nice!


----------



## hilljack13 (Jan 3, 2015)

Painting looks awesome!


----------



## pdsniper (Jan 8, 2015)

Holly cow that is awesome


----------



## quinn (Jan 8, 2015)

Awesome job cre8!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 12, 2015)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## leo (Jan 21, 2015)

Beautiful work!!!!!!


----------



## cre8foru (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks Everyone!


----------

